# Jack rabbit hunting



## paintballer693 (Nov 13, 2019)

I haven't hunted jack rabbits in years but my little brother wants me to take him out, I was just wondering if there was a boundary for jack rabbits. Last time I went out I was with people that knew a good place, I have never had to find somewhere to go on my own. Any help would be great. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Jackrabbits are legal to hunt statewide with no boundaries or seasons, and do not require a license to hunt.


----------



## paintballer693 (Nov 13, 2019)

That's what I thought but I had a friend trying to tell me otherwise, but I was having a hard time believing him. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If all else fails look at the small game regulations, even for jacks that don't have a season or limits.

As for boundries, pay attention to private property 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Try shooting one with a paint ball I think it would be cool to see an orange rabbit run away


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to work at a cemetery that had squirrels always causing problems. 
I would catch them with a live trap and paint them orange with Bluestakes flourescent paint.
To see an orange squirrel running around fresh cut green grass is hilarious!


----------



## marktracy60 (7 d ago)

paintballer693 said:


> That's what I thought but I had a friend trying to tell me otherwise, but I was having a hard time believing him. Thank you so much!!!


 Jackrabbit is classified as a non-game animal you can use any caliber to hunt Jackrabbit


----------



## marktracy60 (7 d ago)

paintballer693 said:


> That's what I thought but I had a friend trying to tell me otherwise, but I was having a hard time believing him. Thank you so much!!!


Im a retired DNR officer you can hunt Jackrabbit,squirrel,red Fox,coyotes, or Muskrat without a permit or hunters education in the state of Utah


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

Jack rabbit numbers in Utah were low last year, but they are improving. It is time for them to make their septannual recovery so we should be seeing a lot of them in the next three years.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This thread is a couple of years old but the old way of finding jacks is the same as always. Take a drive around the back roads until you find a place where there are a number of them dead along the roads that have a lot of sagebrush draws and in the flats. Then take a hike to see what you flush out. 

When I was in high school jack rabbit hunting was a passion with a group of us. At that time we hunted Cedar Valley past what is now Eagle Mountain along with Dog Valley to the west of Nephi. Both areas were quite productive for jacks and even cotton tails. I would always manage a few cotton tails to take home for a good dinner. 

But remember that for cotton tails you need a small game license and that there is a season and limit on them.


----------



## Crane (4 mo ago)

This has been my first year chasing jacks, and it has been fun. I try to eat what I kill, and I tried jacks.. good for those that like them. I will try them again just to be sure, but wow. The flavor was very pungent lol.

That being said, how have the numbers been for everyone this year? I found what I believe to be a pretty good spot and I’m usually seeing 10-20 rabbits every outing. How does this compare to others?


----------

